# Excalibur Timer/No Timer?



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Going to order me a Excalibur. Huge price difference in Model 3900 (no timer) and 3926t (timer). The 3926t can only be ordered from Excalibur, 3900 everywhere with discounts. So, do you use the timer? Any other differences? The Vegie garden is blooming, need to order soon.

Thanks for any input.

Daniel


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ours has the timer and I love it. I can set and walk away. Don't have to keep checking. I think it's worth the extra.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't have timers on my dehy's...the only thing you can overdry is herbs, and those you'll want to do during the day while you're around, as they can dry so quickly. You may be able to find a Christmas light type timer that is cheaper than the extra for the timer model.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine is 25 or so years old and has no timer. I don't think it is important, I've never missed it but then it's something I never had. It still works great and a timer is one more thing to break.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a timer.....would die without it.
can make AMAZING jerkey over night while I sleep!!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Did not have much of a choice (got my 9 drawer for $95 used).

We are never gone for very long, so a timer makes no difference to us.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Chixarecute said:


> I don't have timers on my dehy's...the only thing you can overdry is herbs, and those you'll want to do during the day while you're around, as they can dry so quickly. You may be able to find a Christmas light type timer that is cheaper than the extra for the timer model.


I've been wondering about this, so other than herbs, one can just leave the machine run all night and turn it off in the morning or even sometime after that and the only ramifications is the extra electricity used? 

Thanks


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Exactly, you never can tell just how long it will take to dry something anyway. It depends on the ambient temperature and, more importantly, the humidity in the air. I typically fill my dehydrator up in the evening and let it run all night. It takes 8 to 10 hours for most things to dry anyway. I don't do my herbs in the dehydrator, so that isn't a problem for me. They dry so quickly when hung that is how I do them instead of wasting the electricity for them. 

Oh, and I do my jerky at night. Just fill up the dehydrator before I go to bed, turn it on, and take the jerky out in the morning. No timer needed. You can always add a plug-in one later if you want and a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

No timer on mine. I usually have it run all night and MOST things are done in the morning anyways


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the timer and like it, but don't think that it is necessary. It just lets me be less observant which is nice, but again, doesn't make it necessary. The Excal sure is a nice machine with or without a timer. You'll love it!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a timer on my Excalibur and so far I find it pretty expendable. It's not like it'd make much difference with most things if they dry an hour or two longer, but if it shuts off an hour or two too soon, you can have a mold problem.

I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have with mine!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Just ordered the timer one from the Excalibur website, it came with some freebies like tray liners ect. What the Heck, it's only money right?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

No timer here. I don't want extra things that could break and render the thing useless. I run mine overnight, all day, whenever. I check things in the morning....if done I shut it off, if not I can usually guess rather close on when it will be done and check back then. If for some reason I want to put a timer on it, I use one of those while you are away light switches....the ones that turn your lamps on and off for you when your gone.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been about to pull the trigger on this purchase as well.
I thought the only real difference was the timer as well.

In searching for reviews, I found a guy on youtube reviewing each model.
This guy "rawfoods" I think is the name, is a certified dealer for excaliber and said the 3900 has firmer, beefier grade fan as well as other elements, vs. not.

Same with the 2900 also. Has more industrial grade parts.

JSYK, maybe check for some reviews. I've never had one, but from what I can tell, nobody should be disappointed with any model.


----------

